# Silvia PID kit temps



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Installed an Auber PID kit on my Silvia today, relieved to find it is as easy as people have suggested. First brew with it today and it's made my routine a lot easier.

I've left it at the factory set 105*C for now, just wondered if anyone else has experience of playing with the temp that they can share?










P.S. I didn't get the pre infusion kit but I will be looking into the hack from the other thread at the weekend, at least to get a countdown running.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep mine on 106.5 and sometimes hotter for lighter roasts.

See what works for you and stick to it for a while to really form an opinion.

BTW you can change the setting to show 1 decimal digit with a menu option if you want.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

My main aim with the PID was to remove a variable as opposed to add one. But now I have it seems a shame not to experiment, thanks for the advice; I'll start by going warmer.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I tried knocking it down to 95 for a month as per the advice on some other forums, however the coffee was too lukewarm for my taste and a lot of shots ended up slightly sour.

So knocked it back to 105 which is the ideal temp for me.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

RazorliteX said:


> I tried knocking it down to 95 for a month as per the advice on some other forums, however the coffee was too lukewarm for my taste and a lot of shots ended up slightly sour.
> 
> So knocked it back to 105 which is the ideal temp for me.


95 (approx) is how the temperature should be at the point of touching the coffee puck.

To achieve this with a Silvia, your temp in the boiler should be around 105 to 107, as determined by the PID.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

What was it like to fit the PID kit? Have you noticed a difference at all with the exception of needing to temp surf


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Spooks said:


> What was it like to fit the PID kit? Have you noticed a difference at all with the exception of needing to temp surf


Fitting it was super easy. I'm not in any way hands on, but the instructions are fairly idiot proof.

As for difference, the big test will be on Sunday when I normally do multiple milk drinks for family. At the moment it has made my morning long black a bit less faff; no need to surf using the heating element on light as my only guide to temp. Now I know the boiler temp is always the same with minimal faff.


----------



## Norberto (Oct 5, 2015)

frandavi99 said:


> Installed an Auber PID kit on my Silvia today, relieved to find it is as easy as people have suggested. First brew with it today and it's made my routine a lot easier.
> 
> I've left it at the factory set 105*C for now, just wondered if anyone else has experience of playing with the temp that they can share?
> 
> P.S. I didn't get the pre infusion kit but I will be looking into the hack from the other thread at the weekend, at least to get a countdown running.


what is the tube-like body between the grouphead and the PID?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a reflection of the PID case in the grouphead


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Have kept mine at 105


----------

